# Mkv GTI steering wheel wobble / vibration annoying



## dbackbmx3 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm having the same issue that I had on my previous Mkv car. Around 55-80mph the steering wheel will wobble back and forth at about a quarter of an inch very quickly. It's an identical shake to my last Mkv. I had the wheels balanced and checked for bends and the car aligned. Didn't help. Went to various shops spent too much on balancing. One shop showed me that one of my tires was slightly out of round. So I bought 4 new tires and had them road forced shop said everything was great. Hopped on the freeway and the same wobble was still there. Car is at 52k miles and I've been battling this problem for about 5k miles now. I've had the entire car checked. One tech told me that the axels could have gone bad so it is going in under warranty to get new axels on Tuesday, then going back in for an alignment. My last Mkv had the same issue around the same mileage and I spent so much on trying to figure it out I eventually got sick of it and traded it in on this GTI. My girl friend just bought an 09 Jetta and it seems to be having early signs of the same vibration. I'm starting to think its an issue with the generation. My mk3 with 200k miles drives smoother than this thing. Anyone have these issues or have any insight. I love the car but me driving on the freeway so often really kills the enjoyment.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Have you browsed the MKV forum to see if others are reporting the same issues? If it happened with 2 cars already, it simply may be poor engineered design (like the first generation Toureg).


----------



## dbackbmx3 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have browsed a bit but haven't found much. I'm getting a second set of wheels soon to see if issue is solved. I may try my girls stock wheels and see what happens too


----------



## Michael Jaymes (Nov 29, 2015)

Any update on this? Did the new axles help?


----------

